

Mutation Testing - jwatte
http://engineering.imvu.com/2015/02/22/mutation-testing

======
taeric
When I learned of it, I always thought of mutation testing as a great way to
test your test suite. Simply stated, if you introduce a common bug into the
code, do the tests find it?

The time to run mutation tests is rather large, though. Almost prohibitively
so for many shops, I would think.

I'm interested if anyone has run studies of codebases that employ this
technique at large.

------
labianchin
For Java there is Pitest: [http://pitest.org/](http://pitest.org/)

------
todd8
I was first introduced to this idea in around 1977, and it wasn't a new idea
even then. It went by the cute name _bebugging_ [1].

[1]
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bebugging](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bebugging)

------
llorens_marti
Hi,

Here at IMVU we found some ways of how to improve the Mutation Testing speed,
but I agree that you need some degree of parallelization to achieve its
purpose. Anyway, I found Mutation Testing very helpful while creating robust
code :)

Llorens

